# My Pride And Joy



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

Welp, real quik, that blue mesh shit is gone and replaced with the stock grille, which i think looks better i dunno why i put that mesh there.....also both cars will be dropped in a couple days (240sx has coilovers on, just not dropped and my 200sx has ground control waitin in my room to be put on) Also the 2nd picture is more up to date (besides that mesh like i said). Oh and dont mind that white mark on the window...photoshopping accident. The 240sx is getting a RB25DET engine swap (and prob s15 front end conversion), and the 200sx is most likely gettin a turbo on it's GA16DE, or i might swap with a SR20DET....i'm still deciding how much $$ i wana dump into it and how fast i really wana go (and prob r33 body kit)......oh yeah, 200sx is auto (manual swap also coming), but the 240sx i bought as a manual (the guy that sold me it said it used to be auto) I give you more of what i'm doing, but i'll wait to see if anyone really wants to know, but i go an type it all out......oh dont mind the hood on the 200 either, i got a one new i'm going to be puttin on soon (one without dents, lol)


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

You can see those pictures right?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

yeah man...i like those rims...just needs to be dropped


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

RB is good for the 240 :cheers:


----------



## Swangin Chrome (Mar 5, 2004)

nice.


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

*Slammed*

Well you said SLAM so i've slammed it in GC Coilovers. Once my shocks blow i dunno if i should get KYB AGX's or Tokico, anyone know? Also the tires are rubbing LIKE A BITCH in the wheel wells. Anyone know a good way to remove most of the wheel well so i can stop the rubbing. Oh and what would be a good camber to get? Cuz i mean THIS LOW i deff need a camber kit SOON.

ENJOY LEMME KNOW WHAT YA THINK (Stromung exhaust and HS Headers coming in mail, i need to get a SE-R cat tho i beileve to complete the set up.)


----------



## nismo13GTiR (May 27, 2002)

wheel wells..i used a baseball bat on a friends car to roll the lip in the wheel well..depending on what is rubbing..


----------

